# Searching for "CAVN" CA. Venezolana de Navegacion old vessels



## u48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello guys.

I´m in search of photos ( 1950 up to 1970 ) from the old general cargo ships owned by CAVN ( CA Venezolana de Navegacion ) the venezuelan state company ( bankrupted in 1994 I think )

It´s has been almost impossible to find any photos of the old fleet ( not the 1971-1976 new fleet of general cargo vessels)

Between the old ships: ( construction dates aprox. 1951-1964 MV Guarico, Yaracuy, Merida, Anzoategui, Aragua, Sucre, Ciudad de Valencia, Ciudad de ***ana, Ciudad de Barquisimeto, Ciudad de Maracaibo, Nueva Esparta, San Tome, Ciudad Guayana, and the olders ( construction dates aprox 1949-1950 ) MV Zulia, Miranda, Carabobo, Apure, Trujillo, Lara, Bolivar, Orinoco, Caroni.

The original shipyards closed long time ago.

Please any help with photos or links are welcome. 

I have been researching diferent webs including Shipsnostalgia ( and all links provided) , Miramar, and a lot more and believe me, A LOT, and no way. 

PS. The search includes vessels built in Norway, Sweedem, Spain, England, Canada and Holland.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello u48 I have just uploaded a photo of CIUDAD DE BARQUISIMETO
to my gallery, link ; http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=510


----------



## u48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Dear Scorcher

Thanks , very, very much. Means a lot to me 

Its possible to scan again the negative in more resolution ( 1024 at least ) or send to my mail one at higher resolution ?.

Yes, its the first. Built by Fairfield in 1951. Was first with CAVN, CA Venezolana de Navegacion ( venezuelan state company ) In late 70s. was gifted to the goverment of Bolivia by the Venez. goverment and became Libertador Bolivar. The particular details of Tons, LxBxD, etc.. in Miramar database, are accurate. And remember that Grancolombiana and CAVN in late 40s and early 50s had an special fleet agreement. 

I have a photo of the last ( Libertador Bolivar with bolivian flag) taken at La Plata river but its not mine, and you know copyR . May I post that photo explaning that its not mine in the photo datais.

Any way, I will follow doing the research over the CAVN fleet 1950-1970 ( really very dificult to find related photos...) 

Im trying to put together the old fleet because its not well known or better said unknown.

Any help or more help, jejeje is really welcome

Thanks again Mr. Scorcher and waiting your answer about the photo size and 3er party copyright


----------



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

u48,

Whilst I used to work for the competition of CAVN/Gran Colombia, I now work with/have access to a lot of ex. CAVN personnel, I will do some asking and see what I can come up with - a little bit of patience please.
Kind Regards, David Wilson.


----------



## u48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Cacique

Waiting and with a lot of patience, no problem.

As I said before, Its really dificult ( almost impossible ) to find photos 1950-1970, from CAVN Fleet.

They had 13 to 20 vessels in several regular lines from coasters in venezuelan ports, to, US East Coast, South America, North Europe, Mediterranean, Caribean and Mexican Gulf.

Thanks a lot in advance

Regards, U48


----------



## u48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi fellows
Thanks to SCORCHER we have found one of the oldies from CAVN CA. Venezolana de Navegación 1950-1976. The Ciudad de Barquisimeto ( nice photo SCORCHER ).
Thanks also for the coments and data to STUMP and BOOTSMANN

From MIramar Index:

IDNo: 5074305 
Year: 1951 
Launch Date: 22.5.51 
Date of completion: 11.51 
Type: Cargo ship (ref) 
Name: CIUDAD DE BARQUISIMETO
Country of build: GBR 
Builder: Fairfield 
Location of yard: Govan 
Yard No: 753 
Flag: VEN 
DWT: 6390 
Tons: 4219 
Length overall: 129.1 
LPP: 120.7 
Beam: 16.9 
Number ofscrews/Mchy/
Speed(kn): 1D-16 
A: * 
End: 1990 
Subsequent History:
77 SIMON BOLIVAR - 78 LIBERTADOR BOLIVAR
Disposal Data: stricken 1990

Well fellows, I´ll follow with the research on the others ( a lot pending...). Any help are really welcome.
Thanks and regards
U48


----------



## yvon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi U48,
A photo of ANZOATEGUI in collision with RORAIMA posted now : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/200966
Regards, Yvon.


----------



## u48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello YVON
Thanks for the info and photo. I searched around and ...:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
CBS Evening News for
Tuesday, Jan 26, 1971
Headline: Ship Collision
Abstract: (Studio) 2 Venezuela freighters collide in Gulf of Mexico; 1 killed, 1 injured,. 
REPORTER: Walter Cronkite 
(Galveston, Texas) Film shows ships locked together 90 minutes from Galveston; one ship carrying wheat, other coffee; collision occurred in heavy fog. 
REPORTER: Phil Jones 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taken from the web: VANDERBILT Television News Archive

And one more report on U.S.Coast Guard about the collision but no details.

Thanks a lot for the impressive photo. I´ll follow researching on CAVN fleet.

Regards
U48


----------



## JVMRA (Sep 10, 2013)

*CAVN ships*

Good night to everyone. I have several pictures of CAVN old ships. I just saw a post about this. Anyone interested?

Regards

Capt. Jorge Ruiz Armadá


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello u48
I have the ANZOATEGUI added in my gallery also.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/246911/title/anzoategui/cat/510


----------



## JVMRA (Sep 10, 2013)

*Old CAVN ships*

I have added 5 new pictures of CAVN old ships, also have more pictures of later ships from the same company. I worked for them for 20 years, from cadet to Captain and manager of several departments

Regards


----------



## JVMRA (Sep 10, 2013)

*Ciudad de Barquisimeto*

Details missing: The Ciudad de Barquisimeto had one propeller (one screw) and one diesel engine, Nordberg with oposing pistons. Her hull was not welded, had bolts. 

Steering system electrical-hydraulic. I think I have a picture of the bridge.

Regards


----------



## uologan (Dec 10, 2014)

*Just Saw this post and registered to reply..*

Hello, not sure if this is something of interest or not, but, I actually have a CAVN ashtray from the period that is pretty nice. The file size of the picture was too large to upload so here is a link for my dropbox C.A. Venezolana DE Navegacion


----------



## JVMRA (Sep 10, 2013)

*CAVN pen*

Hello everyone! Here is another not so common thing... a red-blue ink CAVN pen, that still works. I had it since I quit from that company after 20 years of service. 

J. Ruiz


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello u48.
I am pleased to say I have uploaded a jpeg of CIUDAD DE ***ANA , she is seen at New York in 1971.
Best Wishes.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/610474/title/ciudad-de-***ana/cat/510


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Tonight I shall upload images of Anzoategui and Sucre. I also photographed mv FISCHBEK in Amsterdam in 1964. As far as I remember she was in charter of CAVN then.


----------

